# Insurance policies for part time detailers



## Danny B

Do you guys offer something similar to the detailers & valeters policy for the part time guys. 
For instance if you are building a customer base & are making the move to doing it full time then taking out the full business policy?


----------



## Shiny

We can cover part time or full time businesses. The only thing is that you must be operating a legitimate business for profit, which means being registered self employed (declaring your earnings etc) or a limited company. 

It is a commercial liability policy, so as such you must be operating commercially to be eligible. If it is for beer money, a hobby etc, then unfortunately it's not something you can get. Strictly speaking though, if you are receiving payment for services, then you should be declaring your earnings anyway so insurance wont be a problem. 

Feel free to give us a ring and we can go through some options and prices with you.


----------



## Danny B

Shiny said:


> We can cover part time or full time businesses. The only thing is that you must be operating a legitimate business for profit, which means being registered self employed (declaring your earnings etc) or a limited company.
> 
> It is a commercial liability policy, so as such you must be operating commercially to be eligible. If it is for beer money, a hobby etc, then unfortunately it's not something you can get. Strictly speaking though, if you are receiving payment for services, then you should be declaring your earnings anyway so insurance wont be a problem.
> 
> Feel free to give us a ring and we can go through some options and prices with you.


Thanks, I'll buzz you early next week & we can discuss 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny B

Guys, got all my paper work through today
Thanks again for the great service from the team!!!


----------



## Shiny

No problem Danny, glad we could help.


----------

